# Dovetail jig



## GNMG (May 15, 2017)

Does anyone have a template to make a dovetail jig for a router? I'mlooking for a template for the "fingers". I get as much enjoyment in making my own jigs and tools than I get making other projects and this is my next one to tackle.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

If anybody has it, it would be Stumpynubs.


----------



## Trakem2 (Oct 14, 2012)

Milescraft.com They have #1218 Dovetail Templatemaster. But its not available right now. Its the same thing as the Stotts dovetail templatemaster that I purchased several years ago. Works very well to make jigs of any length and spacing.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Something like this>

https://www.blocklayer.com/woodjoints/dovetaileng.aspx


----------

